# Sticky  Helpful shipping *live* threads!



## carola1155

This sticky is a collection of helpful shipping threads. Proper packing/insulating and shipping methods can be the difference between life and death. They can also keep you out of trouble and in compliance with the Lacey Act. 

If you are new to shipping or if you have done it 1000 times, these threads are still worth a read to make sure that you are up to date on rules and the most effective methods of shipping.

*Helpful Shipping Threads*

*Shipping Standards* 
Great thread by Shawn that is a compilation of the instructions from Ship Your Reptiles with some additional insight added by Shawn himself.
*Phase Praise*
Doug started this thread about success with a bug shipment he sent and how you can replicate his results
*Shipping with phase panels - example*
Ray started this thead with a report on packing and internal temperatures and Doug added some fantastic pictures (post #10) to show Ray's method.

*Additional Helpful Sources*

Frog Whisperer's Facebook tutorial

Have another thread that helped you learn to ship? *SHARE IT!* Leave it in the comments below and it can be added to this sticky to help other froggers make sure their shipments arrive safe and healthy.


----------

